# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Lương Mạnh Hải chưa từng tắt ước mơ

## BMG

*Ai cũng có những ước mơ, quan trọng là biết đam mê và cần mẫn để biến chúng thành hiện thực.* 

Hai tuần trước, thằng cháu tôi ở Hà Nội gọi điện vào lo lắng không biết có đậu trường đại học mà nó, và cả bố mẹ nó (tức là anh chị họ tôi), mong ước hay không vì đề thi năm nay quá khó. Tất nhiên tôi từng trải qua cảm giác của cháu tôi hôm nay nên phải an ủi nó rằng nếu trường hợp xấu nhất xảy ra, thì đấy chỉ là "thành công bị trì hoãn" mà thôi.


 



 Ngày xưa, áp lực đậu đại học của thế hệ chúng tôi kinh khủng hơn bây giờ rất nhiều, nói vui là "giấc mơ con đè nát cuộc đời con". Giả sử cháu tôi đậu đại học, cả nhà sẽ vui mừng lắm. Còn tôi của hơn 10 năm trước không hề nhảy cẫng lên sung sướng khi biết tin mình "bị - đậu" vào trường mà bố mẹ mong ước. Trường Đại học mà tôi tràn trề hy vọng và ấp ủ bao kế hoạch "vĩ mô" thì bị trượt. Thất vọng, hoang mang, ước mơ sụp đổ, lúc đó tôi mới thấy cụm từ "thành công bị trì hoãn" nhảy múa trong đầu.

 Vậy nếu tình huống xấu nhất xảy ra, mình phải làm gì? Không lẽ đậu vào trường đại học đó là con đường duy nhất để thực hiện ước mơ của mình? Một cánh cửa đóng lại, biết đâu sẽ có cánh cửa khác mở ra. Tôi vẫn bước vào giảng đường đại học đúng như mong ước của bố mẹ và giữ lại giấc mơ của riêng mình rồi âm thầm phấn đấu, học hỏi và nỗ lực để theo đuổi.

 




 Tôi đã học được một bài học giản dị mà sâu sắc trong bộ phim hoạt hình gần đây, bài học về sự nuôi dưỡng ước mơ. Trong phim _Người đẹp tóc mây_ (Tangled), anh chàng đạo chích điển trai Flynn đã nói với công chúa Rapunzel rằng: "Hãy tiếp tục tìm kiếm mơ ước mới".

*Lương Mạnh Hải
Theo TGVH*

----------

